# PVC use (in the NEC)



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Listing and labeling. Water pipe is not listed or labeled for electrical. Look there.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

110.3(b)


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BrianJayT said:


> Help me out on this one, I was at a home where the owner had used Sched 40 PVC (water pipe). To run wires up over the roof.
> 
> I explained to him it had to be EMT, and needed to be changed out.
> 
> ...


You can show this guy the NEC code electures quoted, but IMHO you should walk from this customer. This clown is a cheap-ass and won't want to pay no matter what you tell him.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If he used schedule 40 PVC conduit I think he'd be in better shape.

In his defense, you don't HAVE to run EMT either. I would never run EMT outdoors here. Whatever raceway he chooses needs to be suitable for wet locations (outdoors). I'd run PVC conduit there.

Wait are you talking about a service mast? Or just conduit for some branch circuit?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Anybody ever field thread any sched 80?


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Anybody ever field thread any sched 80?


I've threaded other PVC pipe when I worked at a chemical plant. Used to put something inside of the pipe so it would hold it's shape. Schedule 80 might thread fine without doing that.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Anybody ever field thread any sched 80?


I'm pretty sure it says listed fittings must be used not sure of the exact reference I believe its in the articles on sch. 40 & 80


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

*110.3 Examination, Identification, Installation, and Use*​*of Equipment.*
*(B) Installation and Use. *​​​​Listed or labeled equipment
shall be installed and used in accordance with any instructions​
included in the listing or labeling.

*352.2 Definition.*
*Rigid Polyvinyl Chloride Conduit (PVC). *​​​​A rigid nonmetallic
conduit of circular cross section, with integral or associated
couplings, connectors, and fittings for the installation
of electrical conductors and cables.​
*
352.6 Listing Requirements.​*​​​​PVC conduit, factory elbows,​
and associated fittings shall be listed.

*352.120 Marking.​*​​​​Each length of PVC conduit shall be
clearly and durably marked at least every 3 m (10 ft) as
required in the first sentence of 110.21. The type of material
shall also be included in the marking unless it is visually
identifiable. For conduit recognized for use aboveground,
these markings shall be permanent. For conduit limited to
underground use only, these markings shall be sufficiently
durable to remain legible until the material is installed.
Conduit shall be permitted to be surface marked to indicate​
special characteristics of the material.

Pete

p.s. There are also temperature considerations


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I asked because my favorite local inspector "Bill" was trying to tell me to thread pvc when going into a hub on a meter socket. I used a terminal adaptor and he had issues with that. Probably I should have just started another thread about it. My laughter at his suggestion was loud enough to hear a mile away.
Same guy insists nothing else is allowed to be on a circuit feeding a refrigerator (like a 20 amp SABC) , and you "must" put all dining outlets on a separate circuit from any kitchen SABC. Mind you there are no amendments to the NEC here other than removal of annex 80.

Some other gems. One exterior outlet in front and one in back of dwellings not enough for him-- "Too far away from where I am standing", "Its not allowed to use the 310.16 (B) exceptions for dwellings allowing #4 copper service drop conductors in a mast feeding a 125 amp rated meter/main because somebody might try to switch the hundred amp breaker out with a 125 amp one." 

There has been a ton more like this.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

The PVC we threaded was for chemical lines 20 years ago before I was an Electrician.


----------

